# Is Kankuro, Gaara's REAL Big Brother ?



## EpicRocklee (Jul 30, 2010)

i always wanted to know about this  .. ?


----------



## MSAL (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, and Temari is his sister.


----------



## Trivub (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, it was never mentioned he wasn't so I guess he is. 
What's more; without the make-up he resembles his father quite a bit. As does Gaara.


----------



## EpicRocklee (Jul 30, 2010)

Is Temari Their Sister :x .. my mind is gone .. nvm THX FOR THE ANSWERS


----------



## Hasan (Jul 30, 2010)

of course, he is Gaara's brother. I think I was mentioned somewhere during Chuunin exams


----------



## Bart (Jul 30, 2010)

And his father is Yondame Kazekage


----------



## Damoss (Jul 30, 2010)

What made you think otherwise? Someone as cold as Gaara calling mere associates brother and sister?


----------



## Neptun (Jul 30, 2010)

/Thread


----------



## RikodouGai (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes he is Gaara's real brother, and to be honest, who gives a shit, it's Kankuro afterall.


----------



## EpicRocklee (Jul 30, 2010)

Thx For Saying


----------



## Wrath (Jul 30, 2010)

Kankurou looks a hell of a lot like the Fourth Kazekage, and we know that Jinchuurikis are normally taken from the relatives of the Kages.


----------



## Sakura♥ (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes he is, and Temari is his blood related sister.


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, he is.


This is Gaara's father, see the resemblance? Kankuro greatly resembles him when he's not wearing makeup. Temari resembles their mom.

Hmm..now that I think about it, maybe Kankuro originally wore makeup because he reminds Gaara of their father.


----------



## EpicRocklee (Jul 30, 2010)

Damn He Look Like Kankuro Without Makeup ...

thx for showin man, i got the answer now


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 30, 2010)

No problem.
By the way, your banners are really good.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 30, 2010)

Alright, thread answered. Recycling since we already have enough people repeating the answer and OP has already seen the responses as well. In the future, if you have these quick little questions, you can head over to the in the HoU.


----------

